

Telescope Discovers Giant Ring Around Saturn - mhb
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091007/ap_on_sc/us_saturn_giant_ring

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=866612>

